# Need some tips



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2009)

Any of those that use a black background and a black plexiglass platform, care to share some tips on how to set this up. I tried this with my metal pen and could not get any color right and the amount of dust shows up. Need some pointers. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## gketell (Apr 11, 2009)

I use an 18% grey card set in place of the pen to set a custom white balance within my camera.  that takes care of the color.  You can also use it to measure/set your exposure to what you end up knowing is "proper".  but I usually end up tweaking it a bit brighter from that setting.

as for dust, I use a dust-fighting auto wax on the pens, novus-1 (which has an anti-static component) on the black acrylic, a lint free cloth to wipe everything down, and lastly, my photo editing software to remove the last dust spots I can't otherwise keep out of the photo.

gk


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2009)

gketell said:


> I use an 18% grey card set in place of the pen to set a custom white balance within my camera. that takes care of the color. You can also use it to measure/set your exposure to what you end up knowing is "proper". but I usually end up tweaking it a bit brighter from that setting.
> 
> as for dust, I use a dust-fighting auto wax on the pens, novus-1 (which has an anti-static component) on the black acrylic, a lint free cloth to wipe everything down, and lastly, my photo editing software to remove the last dust spots I can't otherwise keep out of the photo.
> 
> gk


 

How do you set your lights up?? Are you using a photo tent???  Do yopu have the lights coming in on the sides, the front or from the top???  Thanks.


----------



## gketell (Apr 11, 2009)

I know I've posted this before but I can't find the thread.






I have two lights coming in from the sides.  these two provide overall lighting and shadow control.  I also have one coming in from the front just above the camera.  this third light produces the reflection that shows off the shine.

gk


----------

